

The Facebook Coefficient - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/08/01/the-facebook-coefficient/

======
c1sc0
One could also call it Facebook's | Zuckerberg's Law: "Whatever I claim,
divide by four" ...

~~~
thatusertwo
Does this rule also apply to the number of Facebook users? Is it more like 300
million rather then 950 million?

~~~
c1sc0
That's what a few people on here have been implying. And personally I think
that's quite likely. Seems like the stock markets have caught on to this as
well: $FB is down again ... By Zuckerberg's law it should drop all the way to
$10.5

------
cplamper
I had similar experiences in managing facebook campaigns. The numbers simply
don't add up. Also, many people are using several facebook accounts,
especially when using games.

~~~
c1sc0
Does 20 ~ 25% coefficient seem about right based on your experiences?

